# Mt. Washington 11-2-10



## awf170 (Nov 4, 2010)

Crosspost from T4T, but since I haven't posted anything on here in like forever I figured I would throw these pics up. Enjoy!




IMG_0661 by awf170, on Flickr



IMG_0665 by awf170, on Flickr



IMG_0668 by awf170, on Flickr



. by awf170, on Flickr



. by awf170, on Flickr



IMG_0682 by awf170, on Flickr



IMG_0686 by awf170, on Flickr



. by awf170, on Flickr



. by awf170, on Flickr



. by awf170, on Flickr



IMG_0696 by awf170, on Flickr


----------



## awf170 (Nov 4, 2010)

[/URL]
IMG_0697[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
IMG_0701[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
.[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
IMG_0705[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
IMG_0706[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
.[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
IMG_0709[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
IMG_0710[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
IMG_0712[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
IMG_0713[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
.[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



[/URL]
.[/URL] by awf170[/URL], on Flickr



IMG_0718 by awf170, on Flickr




. by awf170, on Flickr




. by awf170, on Flickr




. by awf170, on Flickr


----------



## WJenness (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow... surreal pics Austin... Looks great.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow, some really good pictures there Austin!  I couldn't pick a favorite.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing photos, Austin. Awesome. Those undercast shots are unreal. I can't imagine what it was like. This one in particular is almost dizzying and it's hard to capture depth like that in a 2D photo. Well done:







What was it like hiking up snow covered ties like that? :-o


----------



## EOS (Nov 4, 2010)

AWESOME pictures!!

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## awf170 (Nov 4, 2010)

Greg said:


> What was it like hiking up snow covered ties like that? :-o



Sucky, and pretty sketchy when the track got higher than about 5 feet of the ground.  If you fall your skis just catch you between the ties, then you just can just pull yourself back up.  I did get kind of freaked a few times and had to walk/crawl with my hands on the tracks.  Better than off the tracks where you had to deal with piles of random shit (railroad ties, wires, sharp rocks, etc.)  that was covered with a foot of snow so you had no idea what you were going to step on.  Going up wasn't that bad... going down it was another story.


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2010)

You're a real man, Austin. :lol:


----------



## WinnChill (Nov 4, 2010)

*like*


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> *like*


+1


----------



## BLESS (Nov 4, 2010)

those pics with the tracks are f*cking dope.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 4, 2010)

Terrific pics Austin, quite an experience up there....


----------



## skidmarks (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing Pics!


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 4, 2010)

Most excellent....


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 4, 2010)

astonishing .... the fact you actually had the ballz to do it, the pics, and the topper - you skied it. very well done.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 4, 2010)

We need to hook up when I get my AT set up!!!  Great pics.  Love the ones of Wildcat.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 4, 2010)

awf170 said:


> Going up wasn't that bad... going down it was another story.


While looking at your photos, my first thought was "why the heck didn't I think of that." About halfway through looking at your photos I started thinking "that's right, how the hell would you get down!?" :lol:

Nicely done.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 4, 2010)

I've probably asked you this before, but what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2010)

Gorgeous shots! Nice job!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing shots !!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, that's inspiring, so much better than a Warren Miller flick! Good going!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 5, 2010)

NOW I'm fully stoked for the upcoming season!

Nice job.


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 9, 2010)

Great pics. Stoked!


----------



## skier66 (Nov 15, 2010)

awf170 said:


> Crosspost from T4T, but since I haven't posted anything on here in like forever I figured I would throw these pics up. Enjoy!



Love these captures, thanks for sharing.
Last time I was up there was with my parents in the 70's. 
Of course Dad got the "This car climb Mt.Washinton" bumper sticker.


----------

